# Polar Lights Jupiter 2 assembly instructions



## jediadept (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, I am looking for the assembly instructions for the Polar Lights Jupiter 2 model.
Will someone please scan them, and either post them, or-E mail them to me?
_Thank You, _
_[email protected]_


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, man! I just threw them away. I never thought I would need them after I built finished it last week!


----------



## jediadept (Jul 11, 2008)

That's Ok, I still have my fingers crossed. 
The Polar Lights J2 ia a common enough model that I hoped someone, somewhere might have a set of instructions to share.
Jeff


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

my scanner is broke but i could send you a copy through snail mail. ill need your address.:wave:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

*JII instructions*

Here they are...


----------



## jediadept (Jul 11, 2008)

*PL J2 assembly instructions*

Thank You very much,
I hate to admit that I sometimes need directions (lol), but I do.
Thanks Again!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

*JII instructions*



jediadept said:


> Thank You very much,
> I hate to admit that I sometimes need directions (lol), but I do.
> Thanks Again!


Glad to help, now you have to get it finished before the new JII comes out!

Enjoy!


----------



## educatorjamesr (Aug 4, 2021)

Can anyone send me a clear copy of the Jupiter 2 POLAR LIGHTS model instructions?
I need it sent as an attatchment. PLEASE?
[email protected]


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Are you not able to download them from post #5?

We also discourage members from posting their emails on the public forum as it invites spammers and other malicious behavior from malcontents who search for them....


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

They aren't on the Round 2 website any more, so you'll have to get them from the post above.

Larry


----------



## seattleguy (Jun 9, 2008)

Here ya go.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There's a web site called scalemates and if you google a kit and click on the link to scalemates sometimes they have instructions for kits in a pdf format.


----------

